# Company name...



## Missjulesdid (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gents,

I'm finalizing my company name and will be choosing domain name soon. I have agonized for a long time over going with a local sounding name or a more universal sounding name, I think finally decided on local sounding name that tells what I do:

Quabbin Natural Bath and Body
Domain name of: Quabbinnatural.com

Quabbin comes from the area in massachusetts where I live. (I live in the north quabbin area, also called north quabbin woods) Quabbin is the name of the largest untreated reservoir in the united states and the largest body of water in Massachusetts. The word Quabbin is a Nipmuck indian word meaning "the meeting place of many waters" 

So what do you all think of the name. I know it will appeal to locals, but would the name be too difficult for you foreigners (that's what we old fashioned massachusets folk call people NOT from Massachusetts) to remember? I mean Nipmuck words can be difficult but It's not like I'm calling my company Chargoggagoggmanchauggauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg Natural Bath and Body (Chargoggagoggmanchauggauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg is the nipmuck indian name for you fish your side of the lake I fish my side of the lake nobody fish in the middle, no trouble- It's a real lake in Massachusetts.)

Anyway, based on your experience will my name work? or should I keep searching for something more universally appealling? Thanks all


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 12, 2008)

:twisted: haahahahahaha gonna leave it alone! Funny tho!! can I buy a vowel Pat?


I like the name you chose!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2008)

I will be brutaly honest, I have never heard of Quabbin before & it does not sound pretty or luxurious. It would not appeal to me. I probably would not click on your shop for that reason alone. It is going to be hard for people to remember how to spell it too. So when they try to enter it in the URL they might have a hard time. That is just me though.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2008)

Here are some things that say  Massachusetts to me.

Log Cabin Naturals Bath and Body 
Deep Woods Naturals Bath and Body 
Mayflower Naturals Bath and Body 
Pioneer Naturals Bath and Body 
Puritan Naturals Bath and Body 
Plymouth Naturals Bath and Body 
Tea Party Bath & Body
Appalacian Naturals Bath and Body 
Whitetail Naturals Bath and Body 
Chickadee Naturals Bath and Body 
Appleseed Naturals Bath and Body 

BTW: If you love Quabbin go for it. You are the one that will be living with it day in & day out fro hopefully a VERY long time  :wink: .


----------



## Missjulesdid (Feb 12, 2008)

That's what I was afraid of Tabitha.. Around here  the word "quabbin" is synonymous with fresh air, bald eagles  breathtaking views and all things natural so when I polled my family and friends about the name they went wild for it... they all thought it was a beautiful name  because they are familiar with the area... I'm glad to have an objective view from someone who has never heard the word before. I may still stick with the name, but it's good to know I'll have an uphill battle branding outside of Massachusetts if I do!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2008)

I like what Quabbine means! That makes sense for a B&B line.

You could always name it something else, but have a qaubbine line.

Example) 
Biz name-Log Cabin Bath & Body
Tag line- Home of Quabbine Naturals


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Tabitha is right and i agree.

Another thought is if you want to include the word natural or not.  

If you do then you had better make sure you are not using anything 'unnatural' in what you make.  (with the exception of preservatives for products that need it because that's a matter of safety.)  But if you start using some M&P soaps and other pre-made bases for lotions or scrubs that are not natural it might make you look not very credible to buyers.   

Personally as a consumer I think the word natural should be highly questioned in this day and age.  And I may not be the only one.  Your staking your reputation on one single word.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

PS, another thought, 

if your going to sell over the net (not local) use an alternative name on your label.

If your going to sell locally in local stores make up a label that the locals will appreciate and like.

So have to labels depending on how you are going to market your product.


but you may want to remove the natural part of it and rethink even use a thesaurus (go to www.dictionary.com and click on the thesaurus option)  for an online thesaurus.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2008)

The word natural_ is _touchy, the words naturals (with an s) is not regulated so it is fair game. Suave, Avon & a bunch of other companies use the term naturals & their products are far from it. I would be comfortable using it for both natural & nearly natural products..


----------



## Missjulesdid (Feb 12, 2008)

I have no reservation about using the word naturals in my name. The products that the majority of us make are so much more natural than the majority of commercially available products, many of us use EOs natural colorants and natural antioxidants wherever possible. I do not feel that the use of the word is misleading or lacks integrity in any way. The important thing is full disclosure to the customer. For example, if I have something that is nearly natural such as a lotion, my website and literature will read something along the lines of " We do not use parabens in any of our products, however for the safety and protection of our customers, we do use a preservative in all of our lotions.  We care about you too much to expose you to harmful microganisims that have been known to grow in untreated water based products such as lotion. If you prefer a preservative free product, please consider our wonderful all-natural whipped butters"

As for fragrances and colorants, I am making both natural and nearly natural lines available to my customers, and customers will know up front if products contains artifical colors or fragrances. I will give my customers the information so that they can make informed decisions about the products that are best for them. No matter what they choose I know that all of my products are a much more natural alternative to the majority of commercially available products.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2008)

You are right. The word natural would not be regulated in a company name anyway, just on  label.


----------



## Grinchgrrl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Name stuff..*

Ok, I live in Atascocita, Texas.. It means Muddy Swamp in Indian.. So, Quabbine sounds pretty to me..


----------

